# back in the saddle



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

I could not ride for 7 years-back surgery. Watch me shine limited aka (doc), a big leopard appy barcolounger gave me the gift of riding again. I love him dearly and hope to post a picture soon.I am honoured to be a part of this forum and all of u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome news! Welcome


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, would love to see pics of your horse when you get a chance!


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks u guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and back to riding!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!

Wow I'm so glad you found that horse  And glad you can ride again!! Happy for you!

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi little appy. And country posh! Thank u for welcome from your side of the world! I'm honoured!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

